# Bolens qt17 lift kit



## Jake717 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello,

I am looking for a rear lift kit model 19245 or 19245-01. Or dimensions that I could make one.

Thank you,


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jake717, welcome to the forum.

Sam's Bolens has a kit in stock...$175. Call them. 

Sam's Bolens, LLC
225 E. 113th Ave.
Crown Point, IN 46307
219-661-1405


----------



## Jake717 (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow! Thank you very much! I guess Sam's Bolens does not like to business by email. I emailed Sam's asking for the kit. I did not even get a reply. So I figured Sam did not have it. I will call them first thing tomorrow. Thank you once again!


----------



## Jake717 (Mar 2, 2021)

I called Sam's each day the past two days. No answer, I left a message both times.Sam's has yet to get back to me. Plus an email sent at the begining of the week.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sam may be down with the flu...


----------



## Jake717 (Mar 2, 2021)

I at least got a response from Sam using the contact me on the web site. Sam said he has the part in stock. I paid the invoice. That was a week ago. I have not heard anything. I did not receive the part or even shipping information. Calling and leaving a message is useless, same with email. Used the contact me asking for shipping information, again no response.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Give it another week.


----------

